# Golden Oldie Brag



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Awesome - congratulations!


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Congratulations...I'm sure the girls enjoyed themselves and did the audience.:appl::appl::appl:


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You must be bursting with pride! Goldens are so awesome, way to go Keeper. 11 years young is what she is. Give her a big hug from me, you gave me a great big smile this morning!


----------



## Molly's Mom (Jan 1, 2007)

Congratulations. Molly and I are just getting started in agility and there have been more handler errors than I care to admit. It's a lot of fun but quite a challenge. I don't think we'll ever make it to the ring.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

And well you should BRAG. this is an awesme thing for the old girl to do. I think everyone should brag on thier kids, fur and non-fur, but when it is something lke this, even a BIGGER brag is de. Congratulations


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Congratulations!!!! and Way 2 Go Keeper!!!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> In Jumpers she said "I got this one dad, just stay out of my way" and proceeded to run clean and take first place to complete her Excellent Jumpers Preferred title at the tender age of 11 years 11 months.


Awww, I have tears in my eyes.
You go, Lucy girl!
And Dad, they couldn't do this, if not for you


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow- good girls. 11 years young, and still pleasing the crowd.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Yay for Keeper!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

More like 12 years old- very heartwarming and hopeful when the old dogs love their lives.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

The golden oldies always manage to pull out something special and surprise us. Good for you Lucy


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

WOW she is an amazing girl and you have every reason to BRAG!!! I know I would if my Beau could do something like that. Congrats on first place it is really welled deserved.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Woohoo! That is awesome.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations to Lucy and Keeper!!!
That's why we all love Goldens.. what HEART they have!


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Aww, yay! Go Keeper go!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

WAHOOOO!! Go Hank and the girls!!!

Congrats...it's always nice to get titles and shows off all your hard work! (and dedication!)

CONGRATS ONCE AGAIN!!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

that is sooo great! 

(blows OBi's excuse of "I'm too old" when he doesn't want to do something)


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Wow, Keeper! What a girl! :yes: That just makes me mist up. Good job, Dad. :wavey:


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Thata' Girl!!! :nchuck: Congratulations!


----------



## SillyTilly (Jan 22, 2008)

Good Job Keeper, way to go!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Fantastic, Keeper!


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Terrific - good post - you can be proud especially for the 11-1/2 yr old. An oldie but goodie!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Sweet Katie said:


> Terrific - good post - you can be proud especially for the 11-1/2 yr old. An oldie but goodie!


An Oldie But A Goodie...lol that's how we say it around here...lol. Keeper is sure a KEEPER!! HEHE..


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Way to go Keeper!, Great job, proud of you.


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

You go GIRL! Awesome job!


----------



## 4rdogs (Dec 22, 2007)

*Way to go!!!! Love the Old Golds*
Home Of Goldens:
U-CDX-Asterling's Paper Trail(Megan)-CDX,RE,RL1,TDI
9 Years young 7 Legs towards her RAE!!!!
Codokas Ring Master-(Emmitt)-RE,RL1,TDI
And Rescue's:
U-CDX-Codokas Chad About You(Chad)-CD-RE,RL1,TDI
Codokas's Dream Catcher- RL1,CGC,TDI(Brytni)
Our Golden Bridge Kids:
U-CDX-Tamara of Doc's Monty(Tammy)-CDX,S-CDX,CGC,TDI
U-CDX Ramblin Waldo Tamara's Pride(Waldo)-CDX,S-CDX,CGC,TDI
U-CDX-Copper Cody Tamara's Pride(Cody)-UD,S-CDX,CGC,TDI
U-CDX Codokas Dancin Bandit(Bandit)-CDX,CGC,TDI
U-CDX Ambrose Pride of Copper Cody( Amber)-UD,S-CDX,CGC,TDIA
U-CDX-Copper Top Tiffany(Tiffany)-CDX,RA,CGC,TDI
Irish Setter bridge kid:
Heather M' Darlin(Heather)-CD


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

that is awsome! Fabulous! Too cool!


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Tom that is so wonderful, you and Keeper are a team to be proud of..I bet Keeper had the most terriffic time and you must be so proud..


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

hawtee said:


> Tom that is so wonderful, you and Keeper are a team to be proud of..I bet Keeper had the most terriffic time and you must be so proud..


Thank you for each and every wonderful comment. And to add there has NEVER been a day I haven't been proud of Keeper and I am not referring to all her titles. I am referring to her unwavering companionship and sweet disposition, just one of those dogs that when you meet her you NEVER forget her.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh, wow! I never got into agility because I know "I" would goof up... Way to go!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I missed this thread earlier. Way to go Lucy!!!!!!! Ya'll just keep showing them young whipper snappers!!!!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! 

I wish I had gotten Maxine involved in agility earlier, she would have been fun. She runs courses here and there she is now 11 1/2 but alas she has never competed.


----------

